# A couple of butterflies from Colombia



## davholla (Jan 17, 2016)

The name for this should be obvious



IMG_8169butterfly89 by davholla2002, on Flickr




IMG_7878butterfly by davholla2002, on Flickr




IMG_7876butterfly by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## brianroe (Jan 20, 2016)

I have a photo of one of those "89" butterfly. I didn't see the markings until I was going through the photos... pretty cool.


----------



## davholla (Jan 21, 2016)

Where did you see it?


----------



## davholla (Jan 21, 2016)

A few more 
1)



IMG_7588moth by davholla2002, on Flickr

2)


IMG_7592moth by davholla2002, on Flickr

3) Sadly a little camera shake with this one.  I must remember to check my speed



IMG_7622plumemoth by davholla2002, on Flickr
4)Although this was slower and was fine



IMG_7954moth by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Jan 21, 2016)

Neat, perhaps try and shoot a little "looser" so that you're not cropping bits of antennae, wing-tips, etc off?


----------



## davholla (Jan 21, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Neat, perhaps try and shoot a little "looser" so that you're not cropping bits of antennae, wing-tips, etc off?


I have to say that you are right, although butterflies are a pain as you include the antenna and the body looks small.  Sadly there are none to practice with here at the moment.


----------

